# tell me about modern heavy metal...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...in my day (60s/70s), heavy metal began and, pretty much, ended with led zeppelin.

modern metal is difficult for me to listen to. i don't get it. i do realize that it is mostly an age thing. 

i finally sat down and began watching "global metal" on the weekend. i'm also watching melissa cross' "the zen of screaming", which is helping me to understand and appreciate "cookie monster" vocal techniques.

i think that to simply dismiss ANY genre of music, before taking the time to try and understand and appreciate it, is a huge mistake, ESPECIALLY for a musician.

i plan to spend more time listening to xm channels that feature these genres, but i'm curious to hear from aficiandos who might be able to help me unlock the mysteries of modern heavy metal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Check this site out. Map of Metal


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There you go, metal has grown from the Deep Purple/Black Sabbath/Led Zepplin origins to cover a wide range of forms all under the same umbrella of metal. My favorite modern metal type is symphonic. Check out some Therion for examples. Very far from cookie monster..................
YouTube - ‪Therion*Birth of Venus Illegitima‬&rlm;


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Led Zepellin was metal?


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

If there's one thing that defines modern metal for me,
and that can be screamo to grind-core,
it's guitar players using seven string guitars, having an extra low bass,
and using digital effects, getting deep and brewtal sounds never heard before.
That's harder for me to listen to, more accent on the bombast with octave chords,
more technological than musical.
I like how Nickleback is using a modern metal chord "rhythm", for their update of a sixties song.

It might be time to listen to "Journey to the Center of Your Mind", by the Amboy Dukes, a sixties thing,
and try to decide if that wild mans' guitar playing is metal or not. I know it's still one of my favorite soloes.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

David

Check out this band. The guitarist is a friend of mine. The videos are sort of disturbing but I enjoy the miusic. Hail The Villain

YouTube - ‪Hail The Villain - Take Back The Fear (Official HD Music Video)‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Hail The Villain - Runaway - Official Music Video‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Hail The Villain "My Reward" - Official Video (HD)‬&rlm;


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

There are so many types of metal and although I play a 7 its not about the strings, its more the tuning.
Lots of technical bands are using 8's and crazy bass guitars.
Look at youtube for metal with lyrics to get a better idea of what is going on, look at a band like Amon Amarath and listen to those stories, just amazing!
Check out Dying Fetus for incredable bass and guitar playing.
Listen to Cradle of Filth Nymphetamine to hear that girls amazing voice, it give me goosbumps.

The best music to me is the guitar, amp and the right type of singer, simple and clean. 
This is pretty cool of you to look into heavy music, have fun!!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you might enjoy Periphery. I'm not much for super heavy music, but their stuff is simply great.

[video=youtube;MfOnq-zXXBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfOnq-zXXBw[/video]


----------



## camo1902 (Jun 6, 2011)

One thing i dislike about modern metal is the affinity with genre. I.e DJent, Metalcore etc.

Thats my only whinge, aside from that I find it simply beautiful \m/


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

John Watt said:


> *If there's one thing that defines modern metal for me,
> and that can be screamo to grind-core,
> it's guitar players using seven string guitars, having an extra low bass,
> and using digital effects, getting deep and brewtal sounds never heard before.*
> ...


There is a ton of modern metal that doesn't fit under that criteria. There are just a ton of sub-genres now and it's one of the most diverse genres out there. But a lot of Power Metal and Thrash metal bands for example sound very close to their roots. There are bands like Clutch that are closer to the early "Hard Rock" type metal. And there are 'mainstream' metal bands like Avenged Sevenfold who's vocals are clean and melodic. Those are just a few examples. It's such a huge genre.

I personally love metal music, but don't enjoy growling or screaming vocals at all. I cam find modern metal music I like way easier than I can find modern music from other genres though.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Led Zepellin was metal?



HAHAH I know, I remember in late 70's early '80s people saying that and me thinking "wtf?"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> There you go, metal has grown from the Deep Purple/Black Sabbath/Led Zepplin origins to cover a wide range of forms all under the same umbrella of metal. My favorite modern metal type is symphonic. Check out some Therion for examples. Very far from cookie monster..................
> YouTube - ‪Therion*Birth of Venus Illegitima‬&rlm;


I actually dig the sound of this bands songs. My problem with the whole genre (if thats what you call it) is that I can't understand a word they are saying (singing). I know they are singing in English becuase I heard them talking. But I just cant undertand a word they are saying when they are singing. The screamers are the same. I like some of the songs but forget the lyrics, can't make out a word.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I really like alot of it. but even now it's dated as I love bands like Korn, Disturbed, Slipknot ect. I love the super heavy guitars even better when paired with a really great voice. I can't put my finger on what draws me to it, but I love the bassiness of it. Korn makes me want to spin around in circles!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I actually dig the sound of this bands songs. My problem with the whole genre (if thats what you call it) is that I can't understand a word they are saying (singing). I know they are singing in English becuase I heard them talking. But I just cant undertand a word they are saying when they are singing. The screamers are the same. I like some of the songs but forget the lyrics, can't make out a word.


Sometimes they dont sing in English. I have no trouble understanding the english ones. I think it takes time to understand the words with opera, but eventually you get it...........


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Led Zepellin was metal?


...looking back some forty years later, not so much.

but, at the time, most of us perceived them as heavy metal or, perhaps more accurately, heavy rock.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There are some metal-like bands (or bands I would consider to be metal-like) that I do like that are not too outside the way of being able to figure it out:

Just good metal sounding metal:

[video=youtube;fu2bgwcv43o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu2bgwcv43o[/video]

Symphonic metal is the cats meow really!!

[video=youtube;MdA8k5dFGos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdA8k5dFGos[/video]

And yes, MISHEARING of songs >.< that goes back decades but this one just makes me pissmyselflaughing (psml is such a better way of saying that)

[video=youtube;gg5_mlQOsUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hesitate to post a *Clutch* video because they are one of the most diverse bands out there today. But for those of you who like older "heavy rock" type heavy metal, they may appeal to you. I absolutely love them. I can post 5 different songs though, and they will all be different. All their stuff has a great groove, but it ranges from heavy rock, to HEAVY rock. I am hoping David might like them since I think they are more in the vein of the early heavy metal he refers to in his first post:

[video=youtube;Ab6lr2b66Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab6lr2b66Ig[/video]

Here is *The Sword* who would fit into the Black Sabbath -ish category. Give this song a bit to get going. Really kicks in around the 2 minute mark:

[video=youtube;GTYrAF0wi8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYrAF0wi8g[/video]

I referred to the Thrash revival currently going on in an earlier post. I loved Thrash music in the late 80's and 90's. Everything from Suicidal Tendencies to early Metallica. Some of the new wave of bands are great, and *Gama Bomb *are one of my favs. They are total old school trash with funny lyrics and insanely tight chops. The drumming is mind blowing on it's own. Awesome guitar solos too, although this song doesn't have once since it's a minute long lol.

[video=youtube;mjCWbzKrKeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjCWbzKrKeI&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL713A5BF3A566 91EB[/video]

These are just a few samples of new metal without growly vocals or screaming that I love.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

A couple more riff rock/heavy rock/metal bands I am hoping some of you may dig. This is *Valient Thor*. They opened for Motorhead last tour:

[video=youtube;QDvYdQNEgmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDvYdQNEgmw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

This is *Red Fang*, and quite possibly one of the *best/funniest music videos of all time*. Great guitar work, great band. I THINK some of you may dig them. If you check out any of the bands I post, *check this one out for the video alone* lol. It's great.

[video=youtube;zo8NFrmQ_S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo8NFrmQ_S0[/video]


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Good call on *The Sword*. They're definitely one of the better new bands out there, and that's a definite standout track from the first record.

I'm a big fan of Sweden's *Mustasch* who're also on the Sabbathy side of things. Tough choice picking only one song to post, so here's two:

[video=youtube;0k_w4nYXlRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k_w4nYXlRE[/video]

[video=youtube;CBVmcO1rINs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBVmcO1rINs&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's so many subgenres of metal these days - there's something for everyone.

I've met periphery, I think Bulb writes great music, I never listen to the album. I like melody, I like some technical prowess, and I like taste between really-freaking-fast and 120bpm. I can't get into grindcore (though I have friends who play it), and I don't actually know who's trendy right now.

I like bands like Veil of Maya, The Black Dahlia Murder, Born of Osiris, Every Time I Die, Protest The Hero, After The Burial (you may dig their new stuff), Amon Amarth.. depends a lot on my mood and if I want breakdowns vs. riffs vs. solos.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

AlcolmX said:


> Good call on *The Sword*. They're definitely one of the better new bands out there, and that's a definite standout track from the first record.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Sweden's *Mustasch* who're also on the Sabbathy side of things. Tough choice picking only one song to post, so here's two:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Definite Kyuss vibe going on with those guys. Especially the first track.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Lots of great stuff posted here!
As much as I love heavy music I get into a rut and listen to the same stuff all the time.

I heard there are some great metal stations on Sirrus, I may have to pick up one of them things!!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are some good metal Podcasts as well. There is one I listen to a lot called "The Thrash Attack". It's not just Thrash music though, it plays a variety of different types of metal. 

There are also a bunch of great Internet radio stations that play everything from a mix of metal, to ones that specialize in specific genres. I personally love the 80's/90's Metal ones lol. There is one called "Big R Radio" that plays everything from the 80's/90's from hair metal to thrash (hearing Skid Row followed by Reign in Blood era Slayer is always hilarious). 

On your computer you can access a ton of them through iTunes (enable internet radio option). If you have an iPhone or iPad, TuneIn Radio is a fantastic app. It even get's all the Canadian radio stations, and university/college stations. I absolutely love it.

I think Satellite radio is ok, but there are plenty of other free options out there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Lots of great stuff posted here!
> As much as I love heavy music I get into a rut and listen to the same stuff all the time.
> 
> I heard there are some great metal stations on Sirrus, I may have to pick up one of them things!!


...i have xm, and they have a few 'metal' channels. unfortunately, i do keep hearing the same tracks repeated a lot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

try Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming to check out bands


----------

